# Seeking somebody in Lorient



## knut lorentzen (Sep 14, 2008)

I am seeking somebody who can provide me with pictures from the STX yard in Lorient, France. They are building 3 new coastalpassenger ferries for the Oslo-Nesodden run, in Norway. They should, all 3 of them be ready for delivery within the next 2-3 months.

Best regards
Knut Lorentzen
http://www.brovingen.no


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

knut lorentzen said:


> I am seeking somebody who can provide me with pictures from the STX yard in Lorient, France. They are building 3 new coastalpassenger ferries for the Oslo-Nesodden run, in Norway. They should, all 3 of them be ready for delivery within the next 2-3 months.
> 
> Best regards
> Knut Lorentzen
> http://www.brovingen.no


I'm on holiday nearby in July, but I guess they'll be gone by then?


----------



## knut lorentzen (Sep 14, 2008)

He he, yes by then they are hopefully in Oslo all 3. They shall enter traffic at 1st of July. But otherwise thanks...

Knut


----------

